# My First Patent...US 6,688,297



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

For a Drop Away arrow rest...

Seems like it took forever, but I just received the paperwork from the US Patent Office.

If this link works it's the patent abstract...

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...0&s1=6688297.WKU.&OS=PN/6688297&RS=PN/6688297

Now all I have to do is figure out how to market and sell it.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats!! Have you made a prototype yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Yep. I've made a couple. Been using them on various bows for the last year and a half or so.


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey man congratulations! Post some pics, lets have a look @ what you have got.


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

Congrats! Lets see some pics, because I only understood about four words of the abstract.


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok I read it again, basically, you have a Trophy Taker type armature that's held upright against a stop by a magnet that's away from the stop, so that the magnet doesn't touch the armature. When the bow fires, the arrow forces the armature away from the magnet causing it to fall. About right?


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Eric,

Pretty close. Here's some pics...


----------



## crackshot (Dec 4, 2003)

*arrow rest*

I have to admit that is a well thought out idea you have there. If it works like I think it will, I say your gonna make some money fellow. Have you tried selling it to a major company or are you planning or selling the rests yourself. Either way I hope to see your idea on the market soon. Congrats on the patent


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Spigarelli has had this out for years..I guess they didnt file a patent for it in the US.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ed,

The Spigarelli is similar in that it uses a magnet..or two. Since I haven't actually examined one, I can only go by their ad copy as to how it actually operates...two opposing magnets. From the pictures I've seen of the rest it's difficult to tell exactly how it works. I'm pretty sure that it is not a "drop away" design, but I could be mistaken.

My design is fairly simple and doesn't involve magnetic "contact", but rather, magnetic "attraction". A spring pulls the launcher arm down out of the way of the fletching.

Jake,

Thanks..yes I've been in contact with several manufacturers. 

The real beauty of the concept is that it can be made as a kit and attached to existing rest models. It also doesn't rely on a string to pull the launcher arms into shooting position.


----------



## Larebow (Feb 18, 2004)

How does it handle high speed setups?300fps?


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Larry,

I've used it on my 3D bow...a hard single cam...at 295fps (PSE Lightning Cam). It works great. I also tested on a twin cam at 287 (Merlin Rapid Cams), a twin wheel at 260-265 (PSE V5), a single cam at 245 PSE Lightning Cam), and a twin cam at 245-250 (Merlin Rapid Cams). All worked without a hitch.


----------



## n2archery (Feb 24, 2003)

"magnetic attraction" ???

thought I was on the wrong forum for a moment !!!! 


great idea. good luck to you.


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

PSI-2,
Cool idea! Few questions..
1) How do you re-set it? manually?
2) How quickly does it drop?
3) Can the timing be adjusted?
4) Can you let down without it triggering?
5) Are there different magnets for different arrow weight?

Sheesh, Xs24-7!!!! Go read the catalog 

Jim G,


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jim,

1) How do you re-set it? manually?

Yes, it's manual. The easiest way to reset it is to flip the attractant arm with your thumb just after you nock the arrow.

2) How quickly does it drop?

Do you mean how quickly does the mechanism flip out of the way or how long the arrow rides the launcher arm before it triggers?

3) Can the timing be adjusted?

Yes. The larger the gap between magnet and attractant arm the quicker it triggers. Changing the gap also allows you to adjust for arrow weight.

4) Can you let down without it triggering?

I can let down with all the bows I've tested it on but, I have a very controlled let-down...mostly because I use a back tension release and, secondly I because I tend to not over-bow myself. If you let down hard it will trigger.

5) Are there different magnets for different arrow weight?

The proto-types all used the same size magnet, but yes, a different size magnet could be used. A larger magnet would also be needed for longer launcher arms used in conjuction with heavy arrows.


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

*Cool!!*

That covers them all, #3 answered #2 for me.

When will the production models be ready?

Need any testers??


Jim G,


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Great looking design. As said above, need any testers? Any idea how much these will cost?

Timba


----------



## wolf dog (Dec 19, 2003)

*patent*

Have you used this rest at all weather temps, because magnets are very fussy from hot to cold? How did you save the life of the magnet because over a short time the magnatism is lost? You have a great idea, these are just some things that I don't understand how you got past.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jonathan and Jim,

I'll keep you in mind for testers if I need any.  

No pricing yet or production date set.

wolf dog,

I haven't experienced any loss in the magnetism..at least that's noticable or affects the operation. I did manage to "kill" a magnet by using hot melt and super heating it to secure it in the holder. Maybe it's the magnet type I'm using.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

What type of magnets are you using? Ferrous or ceramic? Looks like a great design!


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Bo,

Neodymium..they're a little stronger and less suseptable to temp changes than the types you mentioned.


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Awesome lookin idea you got there!!!!! 

I would definitally give one a try. I really like the idea of a magnet opposed cords and nocks etc. 

Get these bad boys out on the market, I have a feeling your lookin at some dough here 

One question, after the arm is pushed away by the arrow, do you need to manually reset it or does it do it on its own?


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tyler,

It's a manual reset.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*PSI-2*

The magnetic Spigarelli can be used as a drop away, it use a cord to raise the arrow and use the magnetic repulsion to drop away (instead of a spring)
Your design make me think of a magnetic variation on the "inertia" type drop away rest ("Barner"). 
I'm maybe missing something...


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Andy,

Possibly similar, except the rest doesn't operate/trigger on "inertia"...unless, maybe you were to dry-fire your bow.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

PSI-2,

Congrats on your patent. Maybe one day I'll get one too.

Concerning your rest, If I understand well, it sets off due to the friction or the push of the arrow ? If so what is the difference with the Savege rest ? Beside that you can adjust the distance between the magnets ?

TomG


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

TomG,

Actually, as the arrow flexes it pushes down on the launcher causing the "gap" between magnet and attractant arm to widen enough for the spring to overpower the magnetic attraction. Is suppose that the "forward push" of the arrow could also be a factor.

The biggest difference between the Savage design and mine is "magnetic contact". The Savage design depends on full contact between magnet and its attractant arm. On my design there is no contact. The attractant arm is actually held away from the magnet, creating a "gap".

Another big difference is the Savage attractant arm is 2.25"x0.15" and made of round steel. The attractant arm I use is a flat piece of spring steel .6"x.25x.018" ...basically a clipped lizard tongue launcher. There's a lot of intertia involved in moving the Savage arm out of the way as compared to my design...kind of like the difference between swinging a baseball bat VS a popsicle stick.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*PSI-2*

I think that your product has some real advantages and deserve a serious evaluation, please let me know when it will be available or if you want some testers this side of the ocean.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

First I thought this was bull, but actually it's great come to think of it....As long as you are able to adjust it properly....


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

Larry,
What is the status now ?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Best of luck*

Larry, I hope it goes over well for you ! I remember about a year ago Larry stepped up to the plate for me on a benefit shoot we had for a little boy with cancer. I will never forget that. He is a great guy and I wish him alot of success


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

What kind of cost do you think this rest will run??

CONGRATS on the pat.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Andy,

It's in limbo..well sort of. I have a proto-type being evaluated by a fairly well known company.

LeEarl,

You probably recognized the "host" rest in the patent drawings? In a "kit" form that would attach to the "host", the parts list is 4 pieces...magnet holder, magnet, spring steel attractant arm, 4-40 hex screw. 

Manufacturing cost for the "kit" would depend on whether the magnet holder was machined from aluminum (like the proto-type) or cast from something. Essentially, pretty inexpensive....4-40 hex screw $0.05, attractant arm $0.25, magnet $0.30, magnet holder $??


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes PSI ...it works*

We are still evaluating this design, its demand and practicality 
I see it marketed and installed on our Platinum premier like the rest featured in your patent Drawings.

Magnets ...wow ....we have spent much time and money on a couple unique designs,although super different,we could not work out all the changing variables.

But this one is simple..

GKF Tech :thumbs_up


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Awsome design man !!! I like the idea of magnets instead of a string and spring. I've been thinking about a Trap Door inertia driven rest, I like your's better. When you need a lefty to shoot one let me know.....[email protected]


----------

